# Puppy Has Hip Dysplasia!



## Gasparlini

Hi everyone, 

My gorgeous 10-month-old pup Gaspar (pronounced 'Jasper' but spelt the Hungarian way, of course!) has recently been diagnosed with hip dysplasia. We were coming back from a walk a few weeks ago and noticed him limping slightly, and after a few trips to the vets for what we had 'hoped' was just a slight sprain he was X-rayed and diagnosed with HD. Obviously it's v upsetting but I'm following all the vet's recommendations and just hoping he improves over the next 6 moths or so while he's still growing. Apparently it's fairly mild HD; there's no deformity of the 'ball' part of the joint which, according to the vet, means he isn't in pain with it so that part is reassuring. I'm just wondering if other V owners have any advice or suggestions, or if anyone with similar experience can offer some tips? We'd be so grateful!! 

Current advice from the vet is: no off-lead walks/runs for 6months, no playing in the garden, no ball games, hydrotherapy once a week and to make sure he doesn't put on any weight from reduced exercise. He's had 3 hydrotherapy sessions so far and is doing really well with it! He was a bit dubious to start off with, but he's really taken to it and went nuts with excitement last week when we parked up to go in, which is promising! The only problem is that the insurers won't pay out for hydrotherapy (there's a clause saying they won't pay for hydrotherapy for hereditary conditions under 2) and have agreed to only pay for vets treatments, which means we can only realistically afford 1 session per week. But hopefully when it gets a bit warmer we can take him to lakes at the weekend to build up some more muscle. The hydrotherapist advised us to consider switching his food from dry to raw - I looked into it but have some reservations...but if anyone thinks it might help perhaps it's worth a try? 

Another thing I'm a bit concerned about... I sent an email to the breeder over a month ago and she didn't get back to me, and also didn't answer/respond to my calls. I'm not entirely sure if she has any 'obligations' at all, but I'd at least like her to acknowledge that he has HD, just to be assured she won't be using the same dogs to breed again, if nothing else. She seemed a reputable breeder, and is Kennel Club Accredited, so it's slightly odd, and obviously pretty disappointing. Perhaps she thinks I'm just fishing for a contribution towards his treatment! Does anyone have any thoughts about what to do? 

Anyway, if anyone is able to offer any advice/tips/suggestions I'd really appreciate it - Gaspar really is part of the family and we're willing to try anything that might help improve his hips... we've thankfully passed the emotional phase (I was a slight wreck at first!) and now into the pragmatic phase of doing whatever possible to make sure he has a 'normal' happy, long life!

Thanks for reading!
Paul


----------



## Gasparlini

Hi everyone, 

My gorgeous 10-month-old pup Gaspar (pronounced 'Jasper' but spelt the Hungarian way, of course!) has recently been diagnosed with hip dysplasia. We were coming back from a walk a few weeks ago and noticed him limping slightly, and after a few trips to the vets for what we had 'hoped' was just a slight sprain he was X-rayed and diagnosed with HD. Obviously it's v upsetting but I'm following all the vet's recommendations and just hoping he improves over the next 6 moths or so while he's still growing. Apparently it's fairly mild HD; there's no deformity of the 'ball' part of the joint which, according to the vet, means he isn't in pain with it so that part is reassuring. I'm just wondering if other V owners have any advice or suggestions, or if anyone with similar experience can offer some tips? We'd be so grateful!! 

Current advice from the vet is: no off-lead walks/runs for 6months, no playing in the garden, no ball games, hydrotherapy once a week and to make sure he doesn't put on any weight from reduced exercise. He's had 3 hydrotherapy sessions so far and is doing really well with it! He was a bit dubious to start off with, but he's really taken to it and went nuts with excitement last week when we parked up to go in, which is promising! The only problem is that the insurers won't pay out for hydrotherapy (there's a clause saying they won't pay for hydrotherapy for hereditary conditions under 2) and have agreed to only pay for vets treatments, which means we can only realistically afford 1 session per week. But hopefully when it gets a bit warmer we can take him to lakes at the weekend to build up some more muscle. The hydrotherapist advised us to consider switching his food from dry to raw - I looked into it but have some reservations...but if anyone thinks it might help perhaps it's worth a try? 

Another thing I'm a bit concerned about... I sent an email to the breeder over a month ago and she didn't get back to me, and also didn't answer/respond to my calls. I'm not entirely sure if she has any 'obligations' at all, but I'd at least like her to acknowledge that he has HD, just to be assured she won't be using the same dogs to breed again, if nothing else. She seemed a reputable breeder, and is Kennel Club Accredited, so it's slightly odd, and obviously pretty disappointing. Perhaps she thinks I'm just fishing for a contribution towards his treatment! Does anyone have any thoughts about what to do? 

Anyway, if anyone is able to offer any advice/tips/suggestions I'd really appreciate it - Gaspar really is part of the family and we're willing to try anything that might help improve his hips... we've thankfully passed the emotional phase (I was a slight wreck at first!) and now into the pragmatic phase of doing whatever possible to make sure he has a 'normal' happy, long life!

Thanks for reading!
Paul


----------



## datacan

Ester C supplements, controversial, vet may oppose but Finnish studies confirm dogs do not produce nearly enough vitamin C. HD is a form of scurvy.


----------



## DaveD

Sorry to hear about Gaspar - hopefully this is something that he grows out of. In the meantime, awesome that you're enjoying some new things!

I would turn up the heat on the breeder. In this day and age, when people are googling breeder reputations, its fairly easy for an owner to make sure that THE WHOLE WORLD KNOWS what is happening with a breeder. The good and the bad. 

Just sayin'

Review your contract first!


----------



## mswhipple

Love your photos! ;D But I am so sorry poor Gaspar is experiencing this hip trouble. From what I have read, hip dysplasia is fairly uncommon in the Vizsla, but not unheard of.

One of our forum members, Emily1970, has a dog named Riley who has had hip dysplasia surgery, and I'm hoping maybe she will pop in with advice. I've not had any personal experience with it.

I have heard of people giving certain dietary supplements to help in the case of mild hip dysplasia. Other members and your Vet might be able to advise you about this. Best wishes to you and Gaspar.


----------



## hotmischief

Hi Gasparlini,

I am so sorry to hear about your pup, it is very sad that a young pup has to start it's life with such a disability. Even worse is that your breeder is not supporting you. Did you check the dam and sire's hip scores when you were looking at the litter? I am assuming that you are in the UK as you say the breeder is a Kennel Club accredited breeder - may I ask who the breeder is? I would write to the breeder and if you get no response send a copy of your letter to the kennel club. I hope that there is some legitimate reason why the breeder has not been in touch with you.

If I had your pup I would immediately put it on a supplement for young joints called Yumove Young & Active here is a link.

http://www.lintbells.com/online-store/1/yumove?gclid=CJC5tvaayLYCFWfItAodOiwAXw

Re the raw diet - did your hydrotherapist say why you should switch from dry to raw food? I would like to understand her reason for this change. I feed a raw diet to both my dogs and they have done very well on it. I do not wish to turn this into a debate on the pros and cons of a raw diet, but if her reasoning is sound and you want to consider it I would highly recommend Natural Instinct, which is a UK based company (very close to where I live) - it is excellent, but raw is not for every owner and I do under stand that. Anyway here is a link to their website, you might find it interesting.

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/categories/All-Dog-Food/

Good luck and I do hope your pup makes good progress. Do keep posting, the members of this forum are great for supporting other members. Several have experience with dogs that have or have had HD - so a great source of information.


----------



## datacan

http://www.schlossfelsenkennels.com/vitamin_c.pdf

thought this may help but, for information purposes only (breeder gave us a copy of this and we do supplement 1000mg Ester C weekly - but boy is healthy, otherwise) 

*Specialist' opinion overrules anything I may post on the subject, as I am no doctor!

Julius


----------



## Gasparlini

Thanks for the responses! 

It is disappointing about the breeder, I won't name&shame her just yet but it's been over a month now since I first tried to get hold of her and have heard nothing back. I'll give it another week before taking it further with the Kennel Club though. 

I forgot to mention he is on Yumove, the vet recommended a course..do you think we should keep him on it for a while? 

Funnily enough the food the hydrotherapist recommended was Natural Instinct! We did try some but to be honest I was slight squeamish about it as I'm veggie! But also he looked slightly confused by it, although did eat it all so maybe I didn't give it a fair try... The hydrotherapist just said that a lot of dogs with HD seem to improve on it, she was really fair about it and said it was circumstantial and had no proof it was better, but that other dogs have apparently benefited from it. Sorry that sounds a bit wooly..I might ask her again next week and get back to you! I did look into the company though and they seem really dog-centered which I like! 

Thanks also for the encouragement...sounds like I've comem to the right place!! 

p.s. forgot to mention, yes I did check hip scores for dam & sire...both low, particularly sire who comes from well known kenels!


----------



## Gasparlini

thanks detacan, this is the first I've heard of the link...deffo worth looking more into! Funnily enough I just posted in the Diet section saying that Gaspar goes nuts for oranges!! Maybe this is why?!


----------



## Gasparlini

Thanks Dave, good to get some positive perspective! 

I think you're right about the breeder, I'll give her another week to respond before I take it further with the Kennel Club and publicly name and shame her online! I was told she had a legitimate reason for not responding, but a quick (albeit stalkerish!) look on her facebook page said otherwise. It's been over a month now since I emailed/texted/called her to let her know Gaspar has HD but have got nothing back, which I can't really see a good reason for. When I was looking for a puppy I was doing some fairly extensive/obsessive research into breeders so if I was in that position again I'd want to know about it.


----------



## hotmischief

I would keep Gasper on the Yumove indefinitely, unless your vet says other wise. When he is older move him to the adult version. I put my 7.5yr Gt Dane on it 4 months ago as he is *was* very stiff - you should have seen him out galloping and playing with 21 Vizslas on a Viz Whizz today. I wish now I had put my 15 month old vizsla on it when he was a pup, it would pay dividends in later years, I am sure.


----------



## Gasparlini

Great, thanks! Will call the vets and reorder some on Monday. Were you at the Surrey Whizz by any chance?! I was hoping to go to that but thought it might be a good idea to attend our first Whizz after he gets the go ahead from the vet...no off-lead running about until our follow-up, which I'm guessing is the point of the whizz!


----------



## harrigab

I've merged both threads, this merges posts chronologically so apologies if thread seems out of sync a bit.


----------



## hotmischief

Paul, yes I was out with the Surrey Vizz this morning - I organise the whizzes each month. I quite understand at 10 weeks it might have been a little too much. Depending on where you live, bring Gasper along to the next one if you can and socialise him. Some times people bring pups and walk them on the lead and then carry them for a bit. 

Where do you live - I live in Little Sandhurst. Re the ACANA - Pets Plus at Henry Street Nursery, nr Arbofield sell ACANA - lots of flavours and different size bags.


----------



## Gasparlini

Ah ok, I'm in your group on Facebook! Gaspar is 10 months (maybe I need to stop calling him a 'puppy'!) but I just thought him seeing other young vizslas running around and tearing up might be really frustrating for him! Will see what the vet says at our follow-up but either way hopefully see you at another whizz soon 

I'm in Romsey in Hampshire so not too far to drive and stock up on ACANA if G gets on with it!


----------



## hotmischief

I would just order a small bag over the internet rather than drive all that way. 

We often bring the dogs down for a walk along the river at Stockbridge, it is one of our favourite walks, then pub lunch at The Boot.

Sorry, I am very dyslexic so misread things all the time - hence 10 weeks. You are probably right, bit mean to bring him a long when all the dogs are chasing around. 

I am planning the next whizz for some where around Liphook/Thursley area which would be a bit near for you. Also in Early June a beach whizz at West Whittering. Really hope Gasper will be able to join us.


----------



## Gasparlini

The river in Stockbridge is a really nice walk, although Gaspar gets slightly freaked out by the swans! 

Count us in for the other Whizz!


----------



## adrino

Just to chime in on Acana, I've recently ordered some trial bags from a company called Viovet. They are brilliant and I did not find cheaper price than them. Communication is brilliant and the delivery is fast. Used them 3 times so far, once had to send a coat back and they were very helpful. 
I hope your pup will grow up to a healthy happy dog!


----------



## Gasparlini

Great thanks for the tip! I'm just having a look at the website now, they do fish ACANA! Gaspar's going to be chuffed! They also do eco chew bones...this is not going to end well!


----------



## adrino

Glad I could help! Oh and by the way, for first time buyers you can use a £3 voucher! Just search viovet voucher codes or something similar and you should be able to find it on google. 

Anyway, we gotta spoil them do we???!!!


----------



## BrodyMum

I'm really sorry to hear about your dog. Mine is the same age and I can imagine how upsetting this must have been for you. I recently ordered the below book on the TTouch technique, although the summary talks about behaviour/training applications, from the reviews it looks as though some people have found this helpful for dogs with mobility issues.

Best of luck

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Getting-Touch-Your-Dog-Performance/dp/1872119417


----------



## Beachrat

If you look at posts under the name Beachrat or Emily1970, you will get posts about our two sagas. (I don't see much when I use the search function for "hip displasia") 
Both our dogs ended up having to have surgery (they had different procedures based on their ages and conditions) which may not be necessary for you. Our V (diagnosed at 18 months) had a total hip replacement in May 2012 and he just finished up a spectacular hunting season. Nothing is assured of course, but his prognosis is good, he is a happy guy -- and our breeder was devastated and responsive. If I can help in any way, please don't hesitate to ask. Best of luck.


----------



## Rudy

D'3 , GLUCOSAMINE, CHRONDROTION, MSM, ESTER C, OMEGA KRILL OILS , ALPHA LIPOIC ACID , L-CARNITINE AND COLD PRESSED FLAX SEED

NEEDS THE MG'S AND WHY AND WHAT THEY DO FEEL FREE

THIS COMBINATION WILL ADD AND HELP 

FLEXELICOUS ;D

A BIGGEN LIVES THIS SOME FUN DAILY

KRILL IS AT ANTI INFLAMMATORY PROPERTIES AND POWERFUL ANTIOXIDANT GOING I STRONGLY URGE 'ALL NATURAL TURKEY CHIPS OMEGA 3 INDUCED KRILL OILS'

ALL TEAM USA PRODUCTS 

HEALTHY PARTNER BRAND

LIFE LINE ICELANDIC KELP ORGANIC ANOTHER NEED /SEAWEED

PRODUCT OF ICELAND AND USDA ORGANIC APPROVED


----------



## Emily1970

I'm really sorry to hear about the hip dysplasia. Beachrat and I leaned on each other during our long and drawn out surgeries and recoveries and it is definitely tough. My Riley had hip dysplasia very badly and was diagnosed at about 13 months. He's a tough dog, because the vet said the pain had to be excruciating, but we never were able to tell. He would have been crippled quickly. I do hope yours is mild, but keep in mind that timing is crucial. We had the triple pelvic osteotomy done and were just inside the window to do it. The other surgery they had talked about involved cutting the knob in his hips off completely and letting the scar tissue take over. (bad option) And then hip replacement of course. The longer hip dysplasia is let go, the worse the damage. Our breeder disappeared too. Absolutely no help other than to offer a new dog. NOT! Please feel free to contact me any time. It's a tough situation.


----------

